# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ, ΘΑ ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕΕ !

## garyfalia

Καλημέρα αστέρια του φορου , ελπίζω να εισατε όλα καλά . 
Έχω να δηλώσω κάτι και να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας !! 
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ πηρα την αποφαση να κοψω μαχαιρι τον θανατο ,
να σταματησω να πινω 3 λιτρα κρασια και γενικά να κανω παντελος αποχη απο το αλκοολ ,
τωρα που γραφω βεβαια καπως μου λείπει αλλα ΟΧΙ , κομμένες οι μ***ιες , δεν ειμαι η lindsay lohan ουτε η amy winehouse η συνχωρεμένη,
σκεύτομαι την ζωή , ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ να μεθάω και να χανω των εαυτο μοου όπως να γίνομαι ΚΛΟΟΝ και να γελάνε όλοι ,
να βριζω καταστασεις στο fb , να περνω τηλεφωνα σε αγαπημενα μου ατομα και να εκτοξευω καταρες . 
Βαρεθηκα να με λυπούνται όλοι , και να μου λενε οτι φτανω τον πατερα μου τον αλκοολικό . Βαρεθηκα να βλεπω την μανα μου να κλαίει για εμένα κρυφά ...:(

ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΑΣΗΜΕΙ!!!
Ε ΟΧΙ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ , ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ!! Ξεκινώ δίαιτα , ο καιρος αλλάζει,
με διαθεση στα ύψη ! ALCOHOL IS FREE, BUT NOT FOR ME !!!!!!! 
Σήμερα ξύπνησα με όνειρα , αισιοδοξία , αυτοπεποίθηση ... ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΣΤΕΡΙΑ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ??? ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΑΜΟΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΑΝ ΑΝΘΩΠΟΙ ,
πρωτη του απριλη λοιπον και περα απο το γεγονος οτι σιγα σιγα μπαινει η ανοιξη ....σε ολα αυτα που νοιωθαμε οτι θα τελειωσουν αλλα γευομασταν την γλυκα τους οσο διαρκουσε...στην ζωη που αξιζει να την ζεις γιατι οσο και να σε ματωνει με τα αγκαθια της μυριζει σαν τριανταφυλλο....σε αυτους που καταλαβαινουν τι γραφω τωρα και μου κλεινουν το ματι ! ;) ..καλο ξημερωμα γλυκοφιλα..........διολου δεν σκεφτομαι το μελλον....η μαλλον λίγο, αλλα τελείως αισιόδοξα.

----------


## elis

στο χερι σου ειναι αλιμονο σε μασ που μασ γαμανε για το καλο μασ ελπιζω να τα καταφερεισ

----------


## Fire

Πέρα για πέρα αληθινό και αισιόδοξο το μηνυμα σου!Ας κάνουμε όλοι μια νέα αρχή από σήμερα λοιπόν γιατί όπως πολύ σωστά ειπες είναι κρίμα να χαραμιζόμαστε!
Εύχομαι η σημερινή σου απόφαση να είναι η αρχή για μια νέα ζωή.Αν το πιστέψεις σίγουρα μπορείς να το πραγματοποιήσεις!Άλλαξέ το αφού είναι στο χέρι σου..για την οικογένειά σου,τους φίλους σου μα πάνω από όλα για σένα! :)

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Ετσι μπραβο , αισιοδοξα μηνυματα να βλεπω να περνω και εγω δυναμη ..... Αντε παμε δυνατα αααααααααα

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Μπράβο σου !!!!!!!!!!! Αν θέλεις να κάνεις την ζωή σου καλύτερη είναι σίγουρο πως θα τα καταφέρεις! Η θέληση σου θα σου δείξει το δρόμο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## σακης

Mπραβο ρε γκαρυ χαιρομαι.....θα ριξω και μια βουτια στη θαλασσα για παρτη σου..χαχαχαχα..!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μπραβο ρε συ γαρυφαλια! Χαιρομαι που το συνειδητοποιησες επιτελους! Συνεχισε ετσι και μην του κανεις τη χαρη να σε παρει απο κατω! Εισαι πιο δυνατη εσυ απο αυτο! :)

----------


## elli1

Συγχαρητήρια και να ξέρεις πολλοί τα καταφέρανε.

----------


## Piece Of Mind

πως τα πας γαρυφαλλια?

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Καλή αρχή λοιπόν....!!!Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν λόγο της 1 του μήνα,αλλά ελπίζω να το εννοείς....Φυσικά και δεν συμφωνώ με το ''ΦΑΚΛΑΝΑ'' ε...Δε μας φταίνε οι άλλοι Γαρυφαλιά το αν εμείς είμαστε στάσιμοι κι αυτοι προχωράνε.Ο καθένας κοιτάει τη ζωή του και κάνει το καλυτερο για τον ευατό του.Οπότε κάνουμε κάτι για να το αποδείξουμε στον ευατό μας κι οχι στους άλλους.....Καλή αρχή και πάλι.....

----------

